
Show HN: Remember – A simple bash script to write “to do” lists in you terminal - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/remember
======
gjvc
see also Taskwarrior [https://taskwarrior.org/](https://taskwarrior.org/)

~~~
atum47
cool

